# Timberline Stoves & Heat Circulation



## mdredfield (Sep 1, 2015)

I own a Timberline wood stove, double door model with 8" flue out the back.  It's located in our finished basement.  The problem is they were never built with a blower.  It looks really nice and works nice and gets the area where it's located nice and warm but 20' away, no heat.  I had also hoped it might even send some heat up to the first floor but no way.  I've tried placing a pedestal fan behind it but it does very little.  Does anyone have any experience with retrofitting one with a blower?  I inherited it so my cost was nothing.  I'm thinking of selling it to purchase a modern one but reading these articles it appears it's somewhat of a relic or collector piece.


----------



## begreen (Sep 1, 2015)

Welcome. Is the basement uninsulated? If so that could be where the heat is disappearing to. Close by the stove it is mostly radiant heat. As a test take a table or box fan and put it on the floor 20-30 ft away and point it to the stove. See if that evens out the basement heat.


----------



## mdredfield (Sep 2, 2015)

begreen said:


> Welcome. Is the basement uninsulated? If so that could be where the heat is disappearing to. Close by the stove it is mostly radiant heat. As a test take a table or box fan and put it on the floor 20-30 ft away and point it to the stove. See if that evens out the basement heat.


Thank you, the basement is insulated. I'll try that when the heating season starts, 90 F. here today.  I assume that will initially blow cold air until the air is circulated.  The reason I ask about the blower is we originally had a Fire View stove with a blower when we built the house.  It eventually wore out but that would get the basement so hot you couldn't stand to be there.


----------



## begreen (Sep 2, 2015)

The old Timberline sends a lot of heat up the chimney. A modern stove would use less wood and put out more heat + have a blower. Of course this all depends on the wood supply. Poorly seasoned wood provides a lot less heat.


----------

